# New Solar Energy Codes Book



## jar546 (Sep 17, 2018)

The International Code Council and the National Fire Protection Association have created a single code resource for designing and installing solar energy systems.

More...

Continue reading...


----------



## fatboy (Sep 17, 2018)

Interesting.........need to look at it...........rather have my electrical inspector look at it.


----------



## ICE (Sep 17, 2018)

_“We’re looking for ways to streamline codes for solar energy,” says Shawn Martin, vice president of technical services for the International Code Council (ICC).
_
Oh! Oh! I know, let's write yet another code.


----------



## fatboy (Sep 17, 2018)

Pretty much my line of thinking........^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## tmurray (Sep 18, 2018)

When all you have is a hammer...


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Sep 18, 2018)

I'll make some more room in my bookcase.

You guys can study and get another cert!


----------



## mark handler (Sep 18, 2018)

In California
We have the California Solar Permitting Guidebook form the Governor’s Office of Planning and Research
http://opr.ca.gov/docs/Solar_Permitting_Guidebook_Winter_2017_Update.pdf


----------

